# Rat and Snake Make Friends!



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Today while letting my snake out to play on my bed I discovered that he and my rat wanted to settle their differences and make friends. So I got some pictures.





















Wow! Looks like nature breaks its own rules sometimes!

(Sorry if you were expecting a real story- lmao  My rats love my stuffed animal collection.)


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Haha I was all ready to post "What were you thinking?!?!?!" Very cute.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

It's happened before though. I remember reading one reptile forum thread where a frustrated snake owner could no longer get his snake to feed on rats - the snake liked the heat from them too much and recognized the smell of rats as 'friendly'.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Daniel said:


> It's happened before though. I remember reading one reptile forum thread where a frustrated snake owner could no longer get his snake to feed on rats - the snake liked the heat from them too much and recognized the smell of rats as 'friendly'.


Yeah, it's happened. She will definitely not be going near any _real _ones though, but she can enjoy the plush ones as much as she likes


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

i got to the pictures and was like whaaaa? oh. 

very cute you have the sweetest rats

Allonsy!


----------



## MinkyCleoChar (Aug 16, 2013)

My rats have an obsession with stuffed animals, too! A lot of mine are under the bed and they made a nest that they fall asleep in. Whenever I can't find them after hours of them freeranging, that's where they always are, haha.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Very cute! I was kind of worried at first haha. My girls like stuffed animals too, they have a stuffed cow they snuggle up with when they're sleeping. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

So cute. n.n


----------

